# Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey



## patrickncvw (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Routan Feature for Feature Vs the Sienna and Odyssey?


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (patrickncvw)*

"If you've never owned an Odyssey, you won't know what you're missing."
That's the best way I've been able to describe our experience with the Routan...... in direct comparison with the Odyssey Touring we previously leased for 3 years.
Feature for feature (comparable models of course), the Routan, Sienna and Odyssey are very close. There aren't any "deal breakers" to speak of.
Engine, transmission and drivetrain for the bunch do exactly what they are asked to do. Nothing more, nothing less. And *No*, a VR6, 2.0T or some version of a TDI isn't necessary








The Odyssey and Sienna get the edge in the interior space department. Not by much...and again, not a deal breaker.
Every once in a while, my wife will point out something minor that she has noticed with the Routan that isn't the same as with the Odyssey.
Minor things like:
- the driver's side sun visor isn't as big as the Odyssey's was (typical whinny VW owner







)
- the brake pedal is higher than the gas pedal...unlike the Odyssey's foot well setup (I keep telling the pedals on the German-engineered Routan are *properly* set up for Heel and Toe!







)
- the middle seats don't slide back and forth like the Odyssey's did








- the driver's seat isn't as wide as the Odyssey's was (either she's put on weight or she forgot what it was like to sit in a pseudo German seat







)
As for the Sienna.........I just don't like it. It looks clumsy and has way, waay, waaaaay too much over hang in the front end. I've spent a bit of time (2000 miles or so) driving the Toyota and.......... I AM NOT IMPRESSED! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'll leave it at that.
Overall, we are quite satisfied with the Routan. It does exactly what is asked of it....competently, comfortably and safely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anomious (Apr 23, 2008)

Odyssey gets my vote. I have a Grand Caravan and don't want another.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Anomious)*

The Odyssey was great. We really enjoyed leasing it for the 3 years we had. In fact, we went over our allotted miles by almost 10K.....(so much for my wife hating the idea of owning a minivan).
Honda, despite our efforts of persuasion, would not negotiate the original residual value......and the '09 Odyssey Touring lease program was ridiculous, so we removed Honda from our shopping list.
Although almost by default, the Routan has performed every task asked of it very similar to the Odyssey.
Yes, there are a few exceptions, but at the end of the day, my wife and I would gladly drive the Routan for three years hoping to replace it with a true VW-engineered people mover.
P.S. The Sienna was not even up for discussion!!


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (jsmyle1%...)*

J's got it right. Check my other posts this week for our take. Nothing with replace the charm and driving character our Eurovan MV gave me but functionality and dirt cheap service & Parts is a hard argument to ignore. 
Tons of people piss and moan about their Caravan's, but take a look around at the rust buckets still cruising around with 300K on them. Something's working. Aside from that keep in mind that these are totally different chassis with completely new electrical & transmissions which I understand was the primary trouble spots for the old line of vans.
Ken


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (cotes1999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cotes1999* »_Tons of people piss and moan about their Caravan's, but take a look around at the rust buckets still cruising around with 300K on them. 
Ken

There's a reason why Chrysler has been one of the market leaders in this segment. The build a very functional vehicle that overall lasts pretty well. I think Volkswagen did OK by partnering with this company as it was a way to get a good reliable van within their lineup quickly.


----------



## v3radis (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (patrickncvw)*

If it's not for the features of the car itself, then why go for the Routan at all when there's bigger players in the minivan market?
I personally like what Nissan, Subaru and Mazda is doing right now, I don't know what they have for minivans or crossovers, but I like their other cars, so if I want a different manufacturer (non-domestic, Toyota/Honda), I'd go with them instead.


----------



## Veegubble U (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (v3radis)*

When the twins arrived in the fall we realized the minivan thing was inevitable. Despite the Commander's ability to seat 7 it was not practical. We shopped the market and despite the whole brand loyalty thing... I couldn't fall in love with the Routan. I also feared the long term servicability of this stepchild. 
So, we patiently examined all the other vehicles on the market and settled on a loaded 2005 Odyssey Touring. Needless to say we love the vehicle and have no regrets. I've resisted the whole Honda thing for the past 15 years but it was the practical choice and the wife really wanted it. So, while I always stand up for VWs, my vote this time goes to the Honda.


----------



## drslav (May 22, 2005)

i would have to say the honda and toyota are hands down better product. some guys say there is a lot of the caravans with 300 000 k on them but....reason for that is that they were just so much cheaper to buy than imports. second these people spend thousands on maintenance just to keep that junk going. i work on all of these and let me say that i rarely have to repair a honda or toyota...just regular oil changes and brakes. chryslers come with all kinds od problems and van is just passed warranty


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (drslav)*

Nothing Beats a HONDA....... made like a watch that was built for a hundred years......... get yer self a HOOOOONNNNDAAAAA.
Anybody remember that early 1970 's Honda motorcycle commercial?
I've owned a Honda Odyssey (Touring) for 3 years and the only thing I have had to do is replace the oil and filter. Sorry, but you can't beat that for reliability. Vacations with 5 large people are a breeze and the gas mileage on the road is 24 MPG fully loaded and cruising at 75. Buy the Honda Medium Box for the top and you have plenty of room for long vacations.
I ditched the Michelin "Run Flat tires" and bought a spare. Honda did the same thing in 2007.
My 2001 Odyssey is also doing well...... 140,000 miles and counting.
Spank it!
HORRIDO
















View from the Gettysburg Battlefield Tower ,,,,,, Pickett's Charge?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (v3radis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3radis* »_If it's not for the features of the car itself, then why go for the Routan at all when there's bigger players in the minivan market?

Bigger players in the minvan market than Dodge?









_Quote, originally posted by *v3radis* »_I personally like what Nissan, Subaru and Mazda is doing right now, I don't know what they have for minivans or crossovers, but I like their other cars, so if I want a different manufacturer (non-domestic, Toyota/Honda), I'd go with them instead.

That works for you but there is nothing Nissan, Subaru or Mazda is making that I would want. STi is cool but we are beyond cool in age. Its a rich kids car in my opinion. The Skyline is bad ass but who post on this board that can afford one (I would rather have an R8 anyway)?








My other car is a BMW and they don’t make a van so...... Its funny how the Routan gets bagged on when Dodge and VW combined have probably made more vans/minivans than the rest of the world put together.


----------



## mnvwmd (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (MRP2001GTi)*

We've been looking now with 2 dogs and 1st baby on the way. Starting to outgrow the Passat wagon.
Liked the Routan ok at first. Then looked at the Odyssey. Interior fit and finish just seems miles ahead. Seats are more roomy - particularily 2nd row. At 6'2" I can "sit behind myself" in the Odyssey, but my wife can't even sit behind me in the Routan.
The Routan does seem to have a "sportier" ride and more willing 4.0L engine in the SEL and is quieter than the Odyssey.
We sat in the Sienna at the auto show - just don't like it.
That is my subjective 2 cents worth.
Despite being a VW lover, they just didn't do enough to the Routan - the interior design and materials just aren't there. Where did they spend all those millions in development?
If we do get a van, it will be an Odyssey.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (mnvwmd)*

Sir, your $.02 are spot on.
The Odyssey does have more room in the middle row for sure. The seats do seem to be a bit more spacious. The fit and finish is a tad bit better as well. And, yes, the transmission is the weak link for the Odyssey.
For long-time ownership, the Odyssey would get my vote. For short-term leasing, the Routan wins hands down.....at least 6 months ago when we turned in our Odyssey Touring and leased a Routan SEL Premium.
Give the Routan a second shot though. You'll be helping with the development of the next German-built and designed Microbus (so what if it might be built in Tennessee).


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_
Honda, despite our efforts of persuasion, would not negotiate the original residual value......and the '09 Odyssey Touring lease program was ridiculous, so we removed Honda from our shopping list.



You know, in all honesty that is the mentality of all the Honda dealers that i have ever been to. Unless you are "in the family" with a Civic or Accord, they don't want your trade-in no matter how nice it is. 
If you do have a trad, they will not budge on sticker price of the new car. You might say the interior fit and finish is better in the Honda, and initially i would agree, BUT Honda's Fabrics always Pill and are very thin to the touch. their plastics are not as pliable as the Routan, and i know 3 People that needed to get their Honda's Repainted under the 100K corrosion warranty. And one was a Oddesy, the paint just started Flaking off the hood and roof. 
Yes the Honda is reliable, but i think that attests more to the Honda Owners. Honda Owners are more often going to take care of the vehicle because "its a Honda" unlike the "its just a car" Attitude of Owners of other makes of car. 
so when it all boils down, Honda is not the Godsend that everybody makes it out to be.


----------



## tex_murphy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (patrickncvw)*

My wife and I took a look-see at the new Routan in the showroom during our routine maintenance and my wife absolutely hated it.
The interior felt like it was a force marriage between the VW trademark interior and the crappy American interior design we have long grown to despise.
The general design and choice of parts seemed cheap to me (the black plastic moulding on the door window felt cheap. The exterior styling wasn't really anything to get excited over either.
Overall, we were disappointed with the Routan. The Odyssey easily beat it out on the interior design aspect (the Routan did win points for the one touch windows) - as well as the exterior design.
Hearing my VW-centric wife point out all of this (and she isn't a car nut by any means) was surprising, but the coup de'grass came when the salesman outright came out and said he couldn't in good conscience sell such a car - and it was destined to fail like the Phaeton (which explains the lot full of these things gathering dust).
Buying a car isn't an exact science - it's half technical, and half subjective. If I buy a German Car, it darn well better drive like one - not a re-badged car (please don't sell me on the VW "Tuned" suspension modifications, which is still an engineering hack to me).
If you love your Routan, I'm happy for you. I'm sure there are other aspects about it that makes it more worthwhile for you over an Odyssey - and if you drive it with a happy feeling, more power to you.
My two cents


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (tex_murphy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good post..
i drove a Dodge Caravan for 2 weeks while down at Disney. 4 Adults and 2 Kids, and all the stuff that goes along with the 'Disney Experience"
The Dodge did not (Mechanically) feel like a poor design. Brakes were very good, engine never left me needing more, interior space was great. BUT the Dodge's Interior Design AND Materials we Typical Mopar. The Routan Dash IS the best Design out of the big 3, and the 3.8L and transmission are a solid proven design. So it is a good baseline.
But Gents' (and ladies) remember what these things are supposed to do... haul kids and the amazing amount of junk that kids need/have. You wont be winning any stoplight drag races, carving canyons, or lapping a Ferrari F430 down the straight at Laguna Seca with any of these 3 Vans


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

We're starting to look at all three of these vehicles (and I guess the Chysler product as well) and the main differences I've noticed:
1) HIDs available on the Toyota/VW but not on the Honda
2) AWD available on the Toyota only.
3) I am most impressed with the interior of the Toyota Sienna. I never thought I'd say it but the Toyota has a better interior than the VW (ahem, chrysler). 
After reading some reviews in magazines I really thought I was going to get into a Chysler with the amazing VW interior. But I didn't feel that way when I got in.
No typical VW blue interior gauge lights, all of the "stalks" are OE Chysler. Nothing on the inside works "VW-esque".
You'd think they'd at least add some of the VW breed into this mix.
If it comes down to Chysler vs VW I'll most likely get the Dub...but right now we are leaning towards a Sienna with AWD and HIDs (7passenger Limited).
Of course, wifey makes the final decision.


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

I shopped for 4 months before making my move. I think many of you did NOT look at the ( Highline or Execline ) (SEL in the US of the Routan.
The cheaper models are in fact pretty bland..... But the leather finished Highline and Execline with the new 4L engine is something else.. It was my choice...


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

How do you like your highline with nav and rear dvd? Do you regret not getting the execline? I'm considering both at the moment and would be pleased to hear your feedback.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey (GTI-2007)*

Not to be a thread jacker.......but, I _do _happen to have the US equivalent Routan you ask about.








Although we don't use the RSE on a daily basis, it's nice to have 'em.......just in case. Truthfully though, we have yet to use both of the screens at the same time. In fact, I'm not quite sure we've ever used the 2nd row yet.
Our son is now 4 and he's only able to watch every once in a while.
The navigation system got a real work out a few months back when we took a 2300 mile trip to the Smoky Mountains of TN. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We've had our Wootan for 9 months now and have put on 15K. We don't miss the Odyssey one bit......nothing against Honda.








Go git you one!!!


----------



## llin85 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Routan Vs Sienna & Odyssey*

vs all other too
I have attended several car shows and my final 
either Routan or Chrysler ( I own a Chrysler )

No specific order
- Incredible but have found some do not have automatic sliding doors
btw - toyota sienna sliding doors issue link
http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.f0eb3fd
- Same thing for rear door; this is useful specially in cold weather like MN
- Stow-and-Go ( Only Chrysler I know ) it an outstanding feature to be able to
convert in less than 3 mins a van to cuasi- pick-up truck - incredible cargo space when needed
I know.... small middle seats, well most of the people use vans because we have kids, no grown-ups, besides are not that bad @ all
- Torque - Please check it out, I traveled from Canada to Mexico, I recall only a Audi pass me. 
- Outside design - Yes it's ugly, but usually I'm inside the car  Routan better choice here
- Please, Please try to seat in the rear back seat, this is just impossible in the Sienna and Odyssey I'm no kidding

In short if you have kids a van is the way to go and Chrysler/VW are the way to go
if you want to carry grown-ups get a Suburban

my 2cents


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Road trip*

On a recent trip from FL to MA, I had time to spend sitting in the middle row and rear seats, and found them to be very comfortable. My '10 Routan SE w/RSE has '11 mid-row stow & go seats, so they are slightly larger than the '08-'10 stow & gos. I like the speed with which I can convert my van into a "pickup", and our two black labs watch Lassie on the two screens. I test-drove a 2011 Honda van, liked it a lot, but not at a 10K premium. I'll keep my Routan.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

I just ditched an 07 Odyssey Touring to get the Routan. I bought the Honda used and it was beaten. I didn't find out about it until about 5k down the line when things started rattling/shaking/etc. When I took it into the dealer, that's when the charm of Honda faded dramatically!

I was told I needed two motor mounts at the cost of $987 each, power steering pump failed at $507, not to mention the PAX tires which cost $1000 a set and suck even when new.  Oh, and if you go to a tire shop, they tell you they can't help you because of the special sized wheels and even if you buy new wheels with the tires, they won't install them due to Honda's cadre of lawyers.

After researching the motor mount issue, the power steering issue, etc, I found TSBs were released, but Honda Motor Americas told me that the $1000 motor mounts are 'wear items'. At 62k? REALLY? Essentially, I was told to go pound sand, since it wasn't a CPO vehicle.

So I ditched it. Granted, the van I had was beaten before me, but to have part costs that high really was a turn off going forward. 

I liked the interior and drivability of the Honda, and I especially like the versatility of the second row compared to the competition, but I just couldn't stomach another trip through the Honda parts catalogs and seeing the crazy high prices for things. 

Enter the Routan, as I didn't like the interior of the Chrysler versions at all. The Routan was less offensive on the interior, with the exception of the awful gearshift placement. I also worked the deal with my old dealership in GA (Dwight Harrison VW, Oh how I miss you guys!) and did a cannonball down from Detroit to get it. People think I'm nuts for going to GA to buy a van made in Windsor, but it was all about the business and knowing I would be taken care of.

As far as the Routan - I traded some creature comforts to gain a warranty and cheaper, more widely available parts. 

I'm still in the honeymoon period with the Routan, however I have found a few things I don't like about it.

- Roof rack not available on S & SE versions. That's a bummer, since I normally use it for bigger trips.
- Sunroof not available on S & SE versions - sucks, but not a deal breaker...
- 2nd row seats don't slide or move. On the Honda, we had the two buckets side by side so rear passengers could easily get out with baby seats installed. Now my 6 year old has to do acrobatics through the middle to get out in the morning...
- Headlights are dismally dim.
- No fog lights on S & SE - really? WHY NOT?
- Fit & finish is mediocre compared to the Honda & real VWs I've owned.
- Overall the Routan seems more cramped than the Honda - we're a very tall family, so it's a bit of a struggle at times.


Over the coming weeks, I plan on digging deeper into the Routan I bought to learn more about the Nav, the RSE and other minor things that I haven't read up on yet. So far, I do like the Nav/radio, however I'm accustomed to killer stereos, so I'm fighting the urge to upgrade speakers and such. Wife doesn't want me hacking her new van up.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

My opinion, you can't beat the Routan, especialy with these crazy deals.

Appearance:
My family and I would have never bought a van, except the Routan had the look we loved. We would have never considered it if we didn't like it's looks. The ugliest van out there is the new Nissan Quest. That thing is ugly inside and out. The other van we didn't like the looks of was the Honda. The new Toyota is the second best looking van, I do like its looks.

Value:
No comparison. Routan hands down. Go shop other vans and then hit a VW dealer and see what you can get for about 10k less.

Motor:
Wash.

Mileage:
Honda has the best mileage, the others are a wash for the most part. I read bad results for the Toyota mileage.

Quality:
Complain about your brakes in the Routan, which suck, but it's better than some of the problems in the others like transmissions.

Uniqueness:
No comparison, having a vehicle that looks like a dime a dozen is no fun. I like having something everyone else doesn't own.

Resale:
Depends. If you pay full price, then the resale of the Routan sucks. If you buy it at 10k off sticker, its resale value drops at the same rate as everyone else. A used honda costs a lot, but you pay a lot for it from the start. Just don't buy at full price and if you did, don't expect to sell it or trade it for a long time. Depending on the deal you make, you can actually do better on resale than the competition. Of course, the same holds true for anything, it's just VW is willing to slash prices much deaper than everyone else.

Comfort and Options:
Great comfort, great quality seats, radio is awesome, dual dvd, power seats, power rear seats, power doors, power hatch, sunroof, etcetera.

Complaints:
Headlights suck unless you get HIDs. Acceptable, but worth upgrading.
Brakes suck, but Honda and Toyota have had similar problems, especially honda.

Overall, I would buy my Routan again, no question about it. And I was pissed at first when I bought it and learned it was built by Chrysler. So it's quality, ride, comfort, price, etcetera, all won me over.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

TheSpatulaOfLove said:


> - Roof rack not available on S & SE versions. That's a bummer, since I normally use it for bigger trips.


The Routan SE comes with standard roof rack.

Yes, it is not Odyssey or a Sienna but it was over $10k less!!!


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Wife wanted a Sienna SE, I wanted a Grand Caravan R/T.

We settled on the Routan SE w/RSE and Navi because there was no way in hell we could've gotten either for under $30k with no interest financing for 72 months.

Been happy so far, love the way it drives, it handles quite nicely for a 4400lb boat and has plenty of space for what we need it for (one child) and enough room for when we have a second child.

Loving the RSE right now, have a Wii hooked up to it to play WiiWare games. Makes a great time killer when my wife is feeding our baby in the back.

The tailgate mode seats make a great baby diaper changing station too. The middle row bins are great storage for DVDs / Nintendo 64 as well.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

Trail Ryder said:


> The Routan SE comes with standard roof rack.
> 
> Yes, it is not Odyssey or a Sienna but it was over $10k less!!!



I have a 2010 SE w/RSE - no roof rack.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

TheSpatulaOfLove said:


> I have a 2010 SE w/RSE - no roof rack.


You are correct, in 2010 the only van to get the roof rack was the SEL Premium, my 2010 SEL is roof rack delete, but I bought the Thule rack for it. In 2011, I think they might all have it at least SE's and SEL's.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

TheSpatulaOfLove said:


> I have a 2010 SE w/RSE - no roof rack.


Sorry. The 2011 Routan SE comes with standard with a roof rack.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, 2011 has a roof rack, we have the new roof rack with the cross bars that stow in the rails.


----------



## 2011Routan (Sep 23, 2011)

Why I bought a Routan....
quite simply I could not see myself driving anything but a VW.

I grew up with only VWs, including VW vans (my parents still only drive VWs), I previously ownned a 1999 Beetle and 2003 Jetta Wagen. Loved the Jetta but can't fit my three kids in the back anymore.
So it was mini-van time...

VW has a mini-van (sort of)....Hooray! Even if it is made by Chrysler, it looks like a VW on the outside (a little like my old Jetta on steroids) and drives like one. And even though I am following the herd (the minivan herd), I'm not following the herd within that herd.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I've owned 7 VAG cars and 6 Honda/Acura cars (including 2 Oddy's) in the last 25 yrs (bought most new) and quite frankly, after spending 90 minutes in and out of a new Routan SEL last weekend including a thorough test drive, the only reason my wife and I concluded we "might' choose a Routan over an Oddy was the big $ discount. 
And FWIW, I went into the VW dealer wanting to love this van (we have 4 kids). Maybe we'll go back and try it again...


----------

